# USA BASSIN JULY 20th Rocky Fork



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

I invited a friend of mine to join me in the USA BASSIN tournament July 20th at Rocky Fork Lake, he hasn't got back with me on that. If he doesn't wanna get into i'm looking for a partner that would like to join me if he cannot make it anyone interested let me know


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I may be interested...I need to check my work schedule first though. I will send you a PM once I find out.


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm still looking for a partner if anyone is interested just send me a pm Thanks all


----------

